# Neues von Jamba!



## stieglitz (4 März 2005)

Auf das habe ich gerade noch gewartet. Animiertes Sweety auf dem Handy. Das Grauen wächst.
http://www.golem.de/0503/36663.html


----------



## Kalle59 (7 März 2005)

Der Oliver sieht das etwas anders! War ja auch klar.

Zitat:
"Sweetie ist unser Harry Potter"
Zitat Ende

 Er regt sich auch über Gesetze auf, Stichwort "Handshaking 1€"

http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/0,1518,344531,00.html

Grüsse Kalle


----------



## News (7 März 2005)

> "Sweetie ist unser Harry Potter"


*Avada Kedavra, Sweetie!* (Potter-Leser wissen, was ich meine)


----------



## stieglitz (7 März 2005)

Ich hatte das vorher auch schon gelesen. Mir fällt zu Kommentieren nicht wirklich viel ein. Was soll er den Antworten, er muss sein Produkt ja verteidigen. SpOn hätte ruhig schärfer fragen sollen. Erwähnenswert ist vielleicht diese Frage und Antwort:



			
				SPIEGEL ONLINE schrieb:
			
		

> Haben Sie sich gewundert, dass ein einzelner Blogger, nämlich Johnny Häusler von Spreeblick.de, das Thema Kostentransparenz so hochkochen konnte?
> 
> Samwer: Ganz ehrlich, das Internet ist uns komplett bekannt als ein Medium, in dem jeder seine Meinung sagt. Und jeder sagt ganz direkt seine Meinung. Und wenn der Spreeblick-Blogger sagt, er findet uns zum Kotzen, dann soll er das eben sagen. Aber wir wissen, dass wir für viele Leute ein Superprodukt liefern.


----------



## News (7 März 2005)

Ich hatte mit dem Jamba-Sprecher telefoniert, als der "Spreeblick"-Kurs noch ganz neu war. Damals lautete die Einschätzung der Firma, das sei doch nur ein Blog und völlig irrelevant. So kann man sich täuschen, wie die folgenden Wochen dann zeigten.


----------



## Teleton (7 März 2005)

News schrieb:
			
		

> > "Sweetie ist unser Harry Potter"
> 
> 
> *A... K.., Sweetie!* (Potter-Leser wissen, was ich meine)



Vorsicht !


> Die »unverzeihlichen Flüche« sind vom Ministerium für Zauberei verbotene Zauberformeln, deren Verwendung unter Androhung einer lebenslänglichen Haftstrafe in Askaban untersagt ist.


----------



## stieglitz (7 März 2005)

Der Spreeblick reagier jetzt auch auf das Interviev:
http://www.spreeblick.com/blog/index.php?


			
				Spreeblick schrieb:
			
		

> _Aber Herr Samwer agiert sehr viel klüger als seine PR-Abteilung, wenn er auf Spreeblick angesprochen meint:
> 
> Und wenn der Spreeblick-Blogger sagt, er findet uns zum Kotzen, dann soll er das eben sagen.
> 
> Damit versucht er taktisch klug, den Artikel auf eine Bagatelle zu minimieren und hat Glück, dass SpOn leider auch hier nicht nachhakt und ihn auf den eigentlichen Grund für die Relevanz des Artikels anspricht, nämlich die Reaktionen der Jamba-PR-Abteilung in den Kommentaren. Vielleicht war es aber für das Interview auch verabredet, bestimmte Themen nicht anzusprechen. Soll’s ja geben._



Sag ichs doch  

_Fremdtext als Zitat eingestellt.  DJ/ Mod_


----------



## drboe (7 März 2005)

Samwer schrieb:
			
		

> Samwer: Ganz ehrlich, das Internet ist uns komplett bekannt als ein Medium, in dem jeder seine Meinung sagt. Und jeder sagt ganz direkt seine Meinung. Und wenn der Spreeblick-Blogger sagt, er findet uns zum Kotzen, dann soll er das eben sagen. Aber wir wissen, dass wir für viele Leute ein Superprodukt liefern.[/i


OK, Herr Samwer, dann sage ich es: ich finde Jamba und die Klingeltonabzocke zum Kotzen.  Und ihr wisst auch, dass ihr aus Scheisse Geld macht. Das mögt ihr gern super finden; diese eure Einschätzung hebt das Produkt aber sicher nicht aus der Güllegrube.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Telekomunikacja (9 März 2005)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> OK, Herr Samwer, dann sage ich es: ich finde Jamba und die Klingeltonabzocke zum Kotzen.  Und ihr wisst auch, dass ihr aus Scheisse Geld macht. Das mögt ihr gern super finden; diese eure Einschätzung hebt das Produkt aber sicher nicht aus der Güllegrube.



Wie schrieb noch die F.A.Z. am 12. Februar 2005 unter der Überschrift *Handy-Downloads. Jedes Tönchen ein Milliönchen* so schön... und ein wenig gewählter  ? 



			
				F.A.Z. schrieb:
			
		

> Aus Produkten, deren freundlichste Umschreibung vielleicht das altmodische Wort "Tand" ist (auch wenn im Alltag eher das ebenso altmodische Wort "Pest" fällt), haben sie ein Geschäft gemacht, das fast 500 Menschen Arbeit gibt.



Und sonst:



			
				F.A.Z. schrieb:
			
		

> Die Klingeltonindustrie hat es geschafft, etwas zu erfinden, das noch nerviger ist als Klingeltöne: Werbung für Klingeltöne. [...]
> 
> Die Jamba-Zentrale hat nichts von den Vorzeigeunternehmen der früheren New Economy, die glaubten, es lohne sich, die Räume, in denen man so viel Zeit verbringt, zu Orten zu machen, an denen man sich gerne aufhalten mag. Es ist leicht, sich auf den Arbeitstischen Nähmaschinen statt Computer vorzustellen, und plötzlich wirkt die junge Firma wie eine ganz alte Fabrik. [...]
> 
> ...


----------



## A John (9 März 2005)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> OK, Herr Samwer, dann sage ich es: ich finde Jamba und die Klingeltonabzocke zum Kotzen.  Und ihr wisst auch, dass ihr aus Scheisse Geld macht. Das mögt ihr gern super finden; diese eure Einschätzung hebt das Produkt aber sicher nicht aus der Güllegrube.


Im Grunde machen die nichts Anderes, als die restliche Lifestyle- Industrie auch.
Sie nutzen gnadenlos den "auchhabenwollen" Effekt und den Gruppenzwang der Kids.
Wer das falsche Handy, die falschen Turnschuhe / Klamotten oder immer noch den Klingelton von letzter Woche hat, ist geächtet und gnadenlos out.
Der große "Vorteil" aus Sicht der Abo-Drücker ist allerdings, dass deren Produkt auf "Taschengeldniveau" zugeschnitten ist, also nicht erst von den Alten erbettelt werden muss.
Da macht es eben die Masse. Und das rechnet sich mindestens so gut wie die Turnschuhe für 189,90 EUR, die in Vietnam für ca. 5 USD produziert werden.

Nachtrag: Praktisch alle Handys, die derzeit auf den Markt kommen, sind in der Lage *.wav oder *.mp3 Files als Klingelton zu verwenden.
Sehr gute! Freewaretools, zum Aufnehmen, umwandeln und bearbeiten gibt es auf jeder besseren Shareware-Seite.
Wer einen PC besitzt, ist also nicht auf Jamba und Konsorten angewiesen. 
 :holy: 

Gruß A. John


----------



## News (9 März 2005)

A John schrieb:
			
		

> Wer das falsche Handy [...] hat, ist geächtet und gnadenlos out.


Manche greifen dann einfach zur "Selbsthilfe" :-? :


			
				Aktueller Newsticker schrieb:
			
		

> (ddp) Mit Tritten ins Gesicht haben zwei jugendliche
> Täter einen 15-Jährigen am Dienstagabend im Bezirk Lichtenberg zur
> Herausgabe seines Handys gezwungen. Das Opfer hatte sich zunächst
> geweigert, den Unbekannten das Mobiltelefon zu überlassen, wie die
> ...


----------



## A John (9 März 2005)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Manche greifen dann einfach zur "Selbsthilfe" :-? :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Warum auch nicht? :unzufrieden:
Da das Opfer noch lebt, haben die kaum mehr als eine polizeiliche Befragung zu erwarten. Falls sie überhaupt ermittelt werden.  :wall: 

GRuß A. John


----------



## Bremsklotz (9 März 2005)

*Genügend Auswahl an Handys die "in" sind dürfte er nun haben*



> Bub (13) ordert Handys für 30000 Euro
> Frankfurt. Die Vorliebe ihres 13-jährigen Sohnes für exklusive Handys kommt die Geschäftsführerin einer Frankfurter Firma teuer zu stehen. Das Landgericht verurteilte die Firma zur Zahlung einer Rechnung von mehr als 30 000 Euro für 60 Handys, die der minderjährige Sohn im Internet bestellt hatte. Der Schüler hatte dazu seine Firmen-E-Mail- Adresse und eine aus früheren Bestellungen zugewiesene Kundennummer benutzt. Die Geschäftsführerin hätte nach Auffassung der Richter verhindern müssen und können, dass der Halbwüchsige im Namen der Firma Bestellungen aufgibt. So habe sie sein Verhalten geduldet und selbst dann nicht eingegriffen, als sich der Lieferant nach der Richtigkeit der Order erkundigt hatte (Az.: 3-13 O 28/04).


Nicht jeder hat die Möglichkeit wie dieser 13 jährige, wie dieser Artikel aus der Frankfurter Neuen Presse vom 09.03.05 zeigt.


----------



## stieglitz (10 März 2005)

Und wenn der Bub dann für seine tollen, neuen sechzig Handys auch noch Klingeltöne bei Jamba im Abo bestellt hat, könnte der Schaden noch deutlich steigen.


----------

